# S>BA W>$,UM etc



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright I am looking to play Ultra Marines now the calgar model is bugging the crap out of me.

So in this choice I need to sell all my Blood Angels items which include

Commander Dante (primed white)

Chapter Master Gabriel Seth unbuilt 

Brother Corbulo (painted white and red)

Captain Tycho (primed white)

10 Sanguinary Guards (Primed white pretty much)

2 Baal Predators (one primed black other painted lightly red)

Death Company Dreadnought (painted highlighted etc)

Venerable Dread painted red so it counts as BA to me (las cannon, Power fist arms)

10 Devastators loadout is (Sgt powerfist+signum, 2x Missle Launchers, 2x Las Cannons, 2x Multi Meltas, 3x Heavy Bolters) - Primed Red

5x Death Company (3 power swords + jetpacks, Thunder Hammer + power fist) I also used Sanguiinary Guard masked helmets on them. - Primed Black

5x Assault Marines with Sergeant (Sergeant has combatshield with bolt pistol and power sword) - Painted red

Drop Pod - Painte red and highlighted etc

Also have 10 tactical marines with flesh tearer pauldrons - primed black

Codex

And that is all I'm pretty sure. No dread arms are glued on

I was looking to sell everything at 40 percent retail or pieces at 50 percent retail


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

The 2 Baals whats thier load out?


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

One has assault cannon on turret, storm bolter, hunter seeker missle on there aswell and the sponsons are the bolters.

Second one is primed black and actually not even built yet. All turrets are moveable and the top turretcan be taken off. I tried to make things as mobile as possible without magnets.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Bumping - some things added I got a few pms for pieces will sell lot for 40 percent of retail price and pieces at 50-60 percent.

350$ Cad for it all.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Just PM'd you


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Got it, thanks I'm waiting abit to see if anyone takes the lot before I call it a day though I am interested in a calgar


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, Just let me know when you make a decision.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Last bump before I just pop them on ebay willing to take calgar box with cash or work out a deal shoot me PMS freely for the lot


----------



## brothertim (Feb 15, 2008)

Is this stuff Still available?


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

brothertim said:


> Is this stuff Still available?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=87708

Yes I reccommend visiting this link I've given everything a FAR better price now- priced to go!


----------

